# Keeping shoulders loose during rides, I’m struggling



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Hi guys, I’m really geeting held back by my shoulders. They get real tense while riding. When I realize it, I loosen up. But soon my attention is elsewhere and 5-10 min later I realize my shoulders are wound up tight again.

I can’t focus on shoulders the whole time. Anytips for staying loose? Anyone ever deal with the same problem?

I’m becoming a strong enough rider that with long rides tight shoulders risks stress injury.


----------



## pedromj (Aug 23, 2019)

Strengthen your core, focus on your back. Your core, through the back muscles, must support your arms and shoulders in place. If they are not, you need more strength there.

Sent from my SO-05K using Tapatalk


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was getting tightness in my trapezius and neck on long rides (if that's what you mean by shoulders). Riding elbows down, and then trying to squeeze them together, helps to stretch that out while you ride. I recently got a 10mm shorter stem, for other reasons, and my neck/trap tension lessened a lot as a bonus, which makes sense.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

can't say for sure what your issue is, but fit issues have affected my shoulders in the past, too.

on my current bike, a saddle with an upward flare caused my butt to want to slide forward on the saddle. so I'd push back with my shoulders, and I got a lot of tightness.

I switched to a totally flat saddle. no more unwanted sliding, and my shoulders are MUCH happier.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Try some QiGong exercises.
Here's an easy one.
Good instructor.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Another slightly more advanced for neck shoulder.
Gotta slow it down to learn the movement...
Works very quickly.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Try raising your handlebars a little.


----------



## Legendbike (May 29, 2021)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Hi guys, I'm really geeting held back by my shoulders. They get real tense while riding. When I realize it, I loosen up. But soon my attention is elsewhere and 5-10 min later I realize my shoulders are wound up tight again.
> 
> I can't focus on shoulders the whole time. Anytips for staying loose? Anyone ever deal with the same problem?
> 
> I'm becoming a strong enough rider that with long rides tight shoulders risks stress injury.


Jerk off before you ride, some self love goes a long way.


----------

